# Wolfmoon Cemetery 2014



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Got some new props for our cemetery this year from Spirit Halloween.

Our biggest splurge was the swinging Zombie Girl.















As a Halloween tradition we let our son pick out a new Zombie Baby ever year - this is the one he chose for this year.










Plus a new severed window pane head










Here are some night shots of the cemetery. Check out more 2014 photos at http://www.wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your son definitely has an eye for the bizarre

I really like the last shot with the tree - very pretty.


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

*More Photos*

Here are some more photos - lots more of my 2014 stuff at http://www.wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com/


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice. Did you make the stone in the last picture?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

KISS pumpkins, totally cool. Your neighbors are lucky to have such a great set-up to admire. Job well done.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very nice lighting and I love your spiders! Creep factor is way up there.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

Love the stones. Did you make them yourself?


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Half of our stones are homemade and half are hybrid stones. The hybrid stones are tombstones that we bought from Wal-Mart that are pretty thin and we thicken them up and add thicker bases to them and give them a custom paint job. We live in Kansas and if we tried to put them up without thickening them up we wouldn't be able to anchor them down - they would snap in the wind. We just don't have enough time anymore to make the custom stones so we compromise with the hybrid stones.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice looking setup and love the new Zombie baby


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

*More Hybrid Tombstones*

Here's some shoots of our hybrid tombstones in the day - they show a little more detail.


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

*Kiss Pumpkins*

Here are some shots of our Kiss Pumpkins. Paul Stanley is missing a little of his face but not doing to bad considering they are about 7 years old. They are made from funkins and I have a bundle of white Christmas lights in each pumpkin instead of candles.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nicely done indeed.


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks IMU


----------

